# A free transcription from Bach



## jekluc (Oct 16, 2012)

For the past few days I've been fascinated with Bach's organ Intermezzo (BWV 564/2), which is undeservedly obscure. I could not even remember the name of the piece for awhile until people on this forum helped me!

Shortly thereafter, I committed an unspeakable blasphemy. I ripped the melody off from its original piece and fitted it with a new, fairly different harmonization. I have no excuse for doing this, so I'm not even going to try. (In the process I also transcribed it for piano, though this been done before by Busoni and probably others.)

In any case, here is the result:


----------

